# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Veatch yz5f slit lamp

## PhysiciansEyeChris

The slit lamp works well we just upgraded our equipment, make an offer, we are just looking to get rid of it.

Feel free to reach out to me with any questions. 


Thanks,

Chris

----------


## Steve Machol

Please keep all for sale posts in the Marketplace forum.

https://www.optiboard.com/forums/sho...yz5f-slit-lamp

Thanks.

----------

